# Please help. Victim of IBS for over 4 years, on Zelnorm+Maralax, maybe wheat allergy?



## 17955 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, Im 14 years old and have had stomach aches for who knows how long.. but I was diagnosed five years ago.I was first put on Miralax and I was okay but then I got really gassy so about two years after that I was taken OFF that and put on ZELNORM.It gave me headaches at first, then I decided to lower it because it seemed to strong. I was OKAY for a period of time.. I was also on Phillips "milk of magnesia" as a stool softener. But now Im on Zelnorm AND MARALAZ and I'm STILL in so much pain!!Ive had to "clear myself out" 8 times. Ive had one colonoscopy and one edoscopy. My doctor seems to think Zelnorm is fine , but I don't. I think I should get off but I dont know what to do. I also have anxiety problems sometimes and I just learned that Zelnorm stops sending pain messages to your brain.. but I have realized that ever since Zelnorm my anxiety has increased? Any relationship.. who knows... I have IBS- C but I still get the runs . The pain I have sometimes.. now almost daily, is like nothing you can imagine. I get cramps and these terrible pains. I have to smack myself on the toilet or pace around the house to try to get a hold of myself. It hurts so bad I don't know how to deal. I try relaxing and it doesn't help.I just want to get better. Some family members of mine have wheat allergies and I am going to try a wheat free diet. I can't eat pasta, and oatmeal, and some cheeses.. I have a sensitive stomach obviously! If going off wheat does the trick, then I don't care about not eating those certain nice foods anymore.. Has wheat free diets helped anybodyIF anybody knows what I am talking about please say something. I need support and help!Thanks!-Jill


----------



## 17955 (Mar 21, 2006)

heythis may be to long for people to feel like readingbut if you could skim it i really need the help.any tips.. anything how you treat your ibs.any thing about zelnorm. wheat. whatever. I would really appreciate it.thank you!


----------

